# How would you guys print these singlets?



## Justint (Jan 10, 2015)

hi, Just wondering if i could get your advice on creating these singlets. 

We will be using a patterned material cotton.

But are unsure of what way to print the logo on the front.
From your experience what would the best way be to achieve the photoshop image we have created. 

ALLIED SINGLET - ASH V1 — Allied Aesthetics 

As you can see the logo fades into the background material.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thank you.
Justin.


----------



## Justint (Jan 10, 2015)

Sorry, don't think that link worked.

ALLIED SINGLET - ASH V1 — Allied Aesthetics


----------



## Justint (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

For the print on the front, the distress pattern would be incorporated into the artwork before film positives are printed.

I'd use an ink color a bit darker than One Stroke's Silver Grey and print only one pass, without an underbase. 

Normally, you want prints on dark garments to be bright and visible, so I always print - flash - print again, but in the case of designs like this - which deliberately want to look worn and tattered - printing just once (one or two print strokes) without flashing would yield a "vintage" look.


----------

